# Left Leg Issues



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey everyone..

I've been out of the saddle for 2 months now (blah!) but I've always had an issue with my leg leg kind of curling up and turning outward when I am riding.

Lately, though, my leg has been hurting when I am simply stretched out on the couch. Everything else is relaxed but I feel a pain all the way up to my hip which starts just above my ankle at my shin..

Does anyone else have experience with this? Or advice?

I am in the process of finding a chiropractor or a doctor of sorts.. but it's a bit tricky since I am not in my home turf at the moment.

Thanks


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I get awful growing pain-like pains in my ankles and shins, and my hips ache sometimes. I just stretch in the most awkward way until they go away, or take a pain pill. 

I haven't seen anyone about it, and it hasn't gotten much worse or better. It couldnt hurt to see a doc or chiropractor though.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

QHriderKE said:


> I get awful growing pain-like pains in my ankles and shins, and my hips ache sometimes. I just stretch in the most awkward way until they go away, or take a pain pill.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone about it, and it hasn't gotten much worse or better. It couldnt hurt to see a doc or chiropractor though.


Urgh doesn't it suck? I too try stretching awkwardly but nothing is reliving his leg pain unless I was like a barbie doll and you could pop my leg off and pop it back in :lol:

If I do find one (if.. since I have no clue how NZ health works) I'll let you know if it helped and what I was recommended or w/e.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Sky it could be growing pains and hope that it is ha ha. I have and for a whole year had really bad knee pain and well after a year of it getting much worse saw the doc about it and oh its a bone tumor! But im sure you got something minor or you just growing


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

That or all of my old rugby injuries have finally come to kick my butt :wink: :lol:

I hope it's just growing pains!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh yeah your from down under and you got rugby! Tough sport. Yeah it sounds like it may be growing pains.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Could be anything, really. Your best bet would be to find a doctor. My "growing pains" turned out to be a bone infection.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

VT Trail Trotters said:


> Oh yeah your from down under and you got rugby! Tough sport. Yeah it sounds like it may be growing pains.


I'm actually from Europe (long story..) just living in NZ temporarily  Rugby is a blast to play.. did so about 3 yrs ago competitively. Have a few concussions and gnarly scars 



WesternBella said:


> Could be anything, really. Your best bet would be to find a doctor. My "growing pains" turned out to be a bone infection.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks will do!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Ha ha okay sorry. Thats good, you need some scars  mine are big and from some nasty nasty things.


----------

